# Trojaner erkennen



## EasyFelixforever (27. Oktober 2009)

Soo..ich bin nur Gast hier, aber ich habe mir gedacht, da füge ich doch auch mal was hinzu, damit ihr nicht genauso unwissend seit, wie ich es war. Ich will euch hier die Anzeichen von Trojanern erläutern:

Ich habe auf einem meiner Pc's einen Trojaner festgestellt.
Diesen erkennt man vorallem daran, dass.....

1. Der Computer sehr langsam hochfährt und alles dreimal solange dauert, wie sonst.

2. Man kann möglicherweise nicht mehr auf sein Internet zugreifen.

3. Das Anti - Viren Programm wird nicht mehr angezeigt.

4. Du erkennst neue Programme und Symbole auf deinem Desktop --> z.b. ein Programm mit Verknüpfung zum Desktop mit dem Namen: NSS stub, dass ist ein Trojaner, der durch eine Aktualisierung von Adobe auf deinen Rechner gelangt. Ein anderes Bespiel sind Ordner mit Rei0verschlüssen, sogenannte Zip-Ordner. Diese enthalten Datein von einem Programm (z.B. iTunes), der dich nicht auf diese Dateien zugreifen lassen. Der Trojaner hat die Dateien durch diesen Ordner so verpackt, dass du sie nicht öffnen kannst.

5. Wenn du versuchst über das Laufwerk C auf deinen WINDOWS-Ordner zuzugreifen, wird eine Meldung angezeigt mit: "Ordner enthält gesperrte oder nicht sichtbare Dateien."

6. Wenn etwas davon zutrifft sollte man versuchen auf den System32-Ordner (C:/WINDOWS/system 32/) zuzugreifen und zu gucken, ob dort ein Ordner mit fremden Dateien vorliegt. Und man sollte vorallem, wenn man denkt, dass man einen Trojaner auf dem Rechner hat, gucken, wann das letzte Mal auf diesen Ordner (C:/WINDOWS/system 32/) zugegriffen wurde. Dies sieht man links in einem Feld. Wenn dort ein Datum mit einer Uhrzeit vorliegt, an die man sich nicht erinnern kann, dass man den Ordner dann bearbeitet hat, sollte man anfangen sich zu sorgen.

WENN man sich sicher ist, dass sich ein Trojaner auf dem Rechner befindet, sollte man NICHT eigeninitiativ versuchen diesen mit einem speziellen Programm aus dem Internet zu entfernen. Durch das Entfernen der Trojaner-Dateien (z.B. NSS stub) veränderst du rein gar nichts, denn der Trojaner ist in der Zwischenzeit auf andere Programme übergesprungen. Ohne profesionelle Hilfe geht da gar nix Also fordert euch bei Trojaner-Problemen immer einen Fachmann an, sonst kriegt ihr den Trojaner nie vollständig von eurem Rechner.......

Ich habe jetzt zwar viel geschrieben, aber ich hoffe, dass ich euch damit weitergeholfen habe. 

Lg Easy ?


----------



## Enumerator (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi!



EasyFelixforever hat gesagt.:


> Soo..ich bin nur Gast hier, aber ich habe mir gedacht, da füge ich doch auch mal was hinzu, damit ihr nicht genauso unwissend seit, wie ich es war. Ich will euch hier die Anzeichen von Trojanern erläutern:


Danke für Deine Sorge  - allerdings ist Dein Post inhaltlich nicht korrekt, außerdem vermisse ich ein paar wichtige Details.



EasyFelixforever hat gesagt.:


> 1. Der Computer sehr langsam hochfährt und alles dreimal solange dauert, wie sonst.


Stimmt, gutes Anzeichen, kann aber auch an simplen Einstellungen liegen - z.B. wenn man den Virenscanner anweist, möglichst früh zu starten. Oder nach der Neuinstallation von Programmen die z.B. zu viele Dienste aktivieren oder Ihre meist überflüssigen QuickStarter ohne Aufforderung aktivieren (Open- und MS Office, QuickTime, etc). 



EasyFelixforever hat gesagt.:


> 2. Man kann möglicherweise nicht mehr auf sein Internet zugreifen.


Das ist selten der Fall bei Trojanern, das wäre eher etwas für Viren. Ein Trojaner bzw. der Urheber hat nichts davon Deinen Zugriff auf das Internet zu unterbinden. Im Gegenteil, meist geht es gerade darum Dein Netz-Verhalten und/oder Aktivitäten zu protokollieren.
Ein viel besserer Indikator ist, wenn der Browser anfängt sich bockig zu benehmen. So kursieren in letzter Zeit v.a. Schädlinge, die deine Google-Suchergebnisse manipulieren und Dich sonstwohin umleiten. Auch ist es "modern", die Nutzung von Firefox, Opera und Co. zu unterbinden (*.exe durch eine Verknüfung zum IE/ einer Website ersetzen) und dem User den IE aufzuzwingen.



EasyFelixforever hat gesagt.:


> 3. Das Anti - Viren Programm wird nicht mehr angezeigt.


Oder es ist gestartet aber inaktiv. passierte so in den letzen Wochen/Monaten vielen AntiVir-Nutzern: der Schirm blieb zugeklappt.



EasyFelixforever hat gesagt.:


> 5. Wenn du versuchst über das Laufwerk C auf deinen WINDOWS-Ordner zuzugreifen, wird eine Meldung angezeigt mit: "Ordner enthält gesperrte oder nicht sichtbare Dateien."


 Das ist meines Wissens nach das Standard-Verhalten von XP (Vista/7 auch?), muss also kein Indikator sein.

Es bleibt noch anzumerken, dass die "Gefahr" durch Schadsoftware gerade in den letzter Zeit stark zunimmt. Auch die Qualität der Programme wird immer besser, d.h. die Tragweite der Eingriffe in das System immer größer.
Doch für alle Admins da draußen sei hier ein Wenig Trost gespendet: Es ist einfacher denn je den CTO von einer Komplett-Umstellung auf unixoide Systeme zu überzeugen! 
Glaubt's mir, ich hab's gerade erlebt, getan und seitdem endlich Ruhe.

Gruß
Enum


----------

